# Recycling Old Trash and Bringing It Back to a Useful Life



## SeaBreeze (Feb 21, 2015)

Some interesting things people are doing with their old trash, see more.  http://www.boredpanda.com/awesome-recycling-ideas/


----------



## Ina (Feb 21, 2015)

Imagination is a wonerful thing.  :wave:


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2015)

Hmmmm, I'm thinking about all the bottles I dispose of and that one boat in the extra pic section they had.


----------

